# Heating burritos (without using microwave)



## momofboys2 (Feb 13, 2010)

I'd SO prefer to not be using the microwave, and I don't---except for heating up burritos for my son's lunch. The time difference is so great between the oven and the microwave that I use it, even though I believe it's ruining a healthy burrito. Also--to turn on the oven to heat just one burrito seems too much

I'd use my toaster oven, if it took only as long as 10 minutes--that's reasonable. (I haven't _tried_ the toaster oven, but figure that it wouldn't work--possibly burn on the top before it was heated, etc.)

Has anyone found a way to heat burritos without using their microwave and also without having to put them in the oven for 20-30 min.?

Burritos are the one food item that I use the microwave for and sure wish I could find a way to heat them a different way. My teenage son eats those for lunch a lot.

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

You can heat the fillings up on the stove in a pot and then fill the tortilla to eat.


----------



## momofboys2 (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm thinking of ready made burritos which you buy that need to be heated.


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

I would try it on the stovetop on low with a lid. I warm up most things that way, especially in the summer, because I hate heating up the whole oven.


----------



## EmmysMama (Oct 11, 2009)

Wrap it in foil and then heat it in a covered pot with a tiny bit of water. The foil will keep it from burning/sticking to the pot, and the water will steam it a little to keep it from getting hard.


----------



## robugmum (May 1, 2003)

steamer!


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

does your toaster oven just have a toast setting? most toaster ovens have temperature settings and they should cook just like a regular oven. i wouldn't run out and buy one but if you already have one i'd try that and see how it goes. i make the kids little english muffin pizzas and cheese crisps and random other things in our toaster oven when i don't feel like turning on the big oven, and it works just fine. it's a no-frills, pretty old one, too, so i assume just about anybody's will probably do at least as well







we haven't had a microwave in 5 or 6 years and don't miss it.


----------



## momofboys2 (Feb 13, 2010)

I have a steamer. Do you think 10 minutes would be enough to warm it? I'd have to wrap it in foil like the previous poster said. Maybe I'll try this.

My toaster oven does have a temp. setting. I hadn't thought of that. It would still take so much longer to cook. The idea of 1/2 hour for heating up the burrito is hard for me to conveive, probably because the microwave has made it so quick.

Thanks everyone for your thoughts.


----------



## robugmum (May 1, 2003)

I would defrost the burrito in the fridge overnight then pop it in the steamer (wrapped in foil or parchment) I doubt it would take more than 4 or 5 minutes.


----------

